# Dear Zeta



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Be safe. We bugged out a day early.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

We are only on letter number 6 of 24 in the Greek alphabet. Don't tempt fate...
I will admit, this year has been hell on my bourbon collection. Oh, and F Zeta!


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

I don’t remember an October as bad as this weather wise in a long ass time. Either wind or rain. Shit needs to get out of here.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

This has been a very tough year for guides! First Covid, I know several guides that lost over a month of bookings, then the hurricanes. Friends in Louisiana evacuating for the 4th time. My early season, tarpon, was fine but I had to cut my first Louisiana trip short and am planning on heading back after Zeta passes by. I have just missed out on fishing, guides have missed out on weeks of work, lots of folks in western Louisiana have lost their homes.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Fishshoot said:


> This has been a very tough year for guides! First Covid, I know several guides that lost over a month of bookings, then the hurricanes. Friends in Louisiana evacuating for the 4th time. My early season, tarpon, was fine but I had to cut my first Louisiana trip short and am planning on heading back after Zeta passes by. I have just missed out on fishing, guides have missed out on weeks of work, lots of folks in western Louisiana have lost their homes.


If there was ever a season to really stick to hiring local guides this is the year. Guides everywhere are struggling. But those along the gulf coast have been hammered from multiple fronts.


----------

